# Looking for a good folder encryption freeware



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking for a free folder encryption freeware that could run off a USB flash memory and create an encrypted folder in it so you can encrypt files by basically dragging/dropping them in that folder.

Does such Software exist? I searched for hours yesterday, but couldn't find any.


Appreciate your help.


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

here is what i've found:
http://freeware.intrastar.net/encryption.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TrueCrypt?


----------



## BarnStorm (May 11, 2006)

Based on this thread, I just tried HandyBits EasyCrypto.

http://www.handybits.com/

Very nice... elegantly simple yet effective with "strong" encryption.


----------

